#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ASME/ANSI B16.49, EN 14870-1 or ISO 15590-1

## Iurii

Dear Sirs!
Please help to clear the metter. 
Pipeline fittings purchaser gives following requirements for the bends:
Can be produced based on standards: ASME/ANSI B16.49, EN 14870-1 or ISO 15590-1
I have some doubts about the correctness of the wording of the requirements. 
Is ASME/ANSI B16.49 a same kind of standards like EN 14870-1 or ISO 15590-1 or it's some additional


standard? I mean is it correct to say that ASME/ANSI B16.49 is an alternative standard to  EN 14870-1 and ISO 15590-1 or it's some other kind of standards and it can come together with on of them? 
I would gratefully appreciate the answer.See More: ASME/ANSI B16.49, EN 14870-1 or ISO 15590-1

----------

